# NOS Firenza



## Germany_chris (Sep 9, 2009)

Ok boys and girls or ladies and gentmen, Meine Damen und Herren, Publikum which ever you prefer. 

I am selling all of my bikes except my commuter (god I love ebay) I am trying to simplify. That I tend to do dumb stuff on my Gary. I am pretty sure I will be repacing them with a NOS firenza..I went on about 30 min test ride today and the bike and I have chemistry sorta like my wife and I, I will walk away if there are lots of things wrong with this frame.

Its an 04 with all Ultegra and some awefully slow FSA wheels.

I don't care if it's flexy (I didn't notice any) I will never ride a crit. 

this is going to be my everyday bike..I probally will not commute with it. I want it to be my everything else bike

Its a touch heavy but the Sursee loaded foe work is 40+ pounds and I can still get it up the friendly 17 percent grade comming home from work (mountain crank and cassette of course) 

To boil it all down I am not a racer nor do I care to. I really don't want a racers perspective. I want joe blows who rides 3 or 4 centuries a summer rides the trainer in the winter, but most of all rides a bike because it's cheaper than a shrink aka a hobby.


----------



## mendo (Apr 18, 2007)

It gets good reviews on this site. I'm sure the wheels suck, and probably the saddle. I have a Firenze frame from 2006, but it's totally different (shaped tubes, compact geometry).

I think this kind of bike is just about the perfect "joe blow-do anything" ride. Good ride quality, durable...


----------



## Germany_chris (Sep 9, 2009)

Thank you Mendo. I am trying to avoid anything "non tradional." I grew up in the steel era but when connondale got big with the huge tubes I loved it felt massive and sturdy. Then Trek came out with OCLV 5200 and I loved it and bought one. Now I just can't stand big tubes and cabon has no "soul" and they look dated after a couple of years. My intent was to buy steel then I called back home to my "bike guy" who owns a small shop and rides steel, and he said not to buy steel just go ahead and buy Ti since i cannot afford any lugged steel bikes. I have spend many days reading on the net about welded steel and the general consenus is welded steel bike are not as strong or durable as lugged because of the heat of welding. The litespeed is wonderfully traditional the tubset is not to oversized, on the cobbles it is many times softer than the GT and well it should last forever. 

The wheels don't suck really the just not "nice" i'm sure there fine just not for me.


----------

